# What type of students you are/were in class



## yassir24 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi guys, so since the majority of us has attended school in their life you realize that in each class you go, you'll just find the same typical type of students there, so I decided to name each one of them from my point of view :b. Okay let's see now:

1-The bullies: Almost every school I attended had one or two :| , I always saw them as insecure people who prey on weaker individuals they're often big boned but small brained .

2-The hard workers: (Yeah I know I hate them too) because they're always the ones that raise the bar in class, you often see them in the first row kissing the teacher's ***.Yeah and teachers just love to have motivated students because they are eager to learn, asks questions, and do anything to reach their goals...(anything)

3-The class clowns:Yeah the ones who believe it's their job to keep the class entertained, well they do actually, These students love the attention and make it their primary goal to get laughs, sometimes I just wonder If others laugh at their jokes or just laugh at them.

4-The quiet ones: These students are often shy and/or withdrawn. They only have a few friends and those friends are also typically quiet, They are never in trouble, but they rarely participate in classroom discussions, they tend to stay out of the lights, usually sitting in the sides or the corners, but not so much in the center of class, some might think they're weirdoes, some might think they're daydreamers, but I just see them as introverts who take pleasure in solitary life, some of them can be quiet good at class actually

5-The talkers: they would talk to a wall if they thought it would talk back. They always have something to say, they are experts at everything and love to hear their own voice. They love classroom discussions and are the first to raise their hands when the teacher asks a question. There is no limit to the topic they can talk about.

6-The popular: They are typically tremendously enthusiastic, well liked, and well rounded individuals, they just love being at school because they just feel as a pack leader,don't know how they do it actually.

My list is finished but now I want you to tell me what kind of student you were/are, and how do you the others in your class, in high school or college.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hardworker/Quiet one. I was always an overachiever but I was so quiet. Always got good grades. I tried to get along with everyone. Most people didn't notice me though.


----------



## yassir24 (Aug 3, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Hardworker/Quiet one. I was always an overachiever but I was so quiet. I tried to get along with everyone. Most people didn't notice me though.


Oh hey man, just work for your dreams now, and MAKE everyone notice you by succeeding in your life, let it be your motivation


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Usually quiet and unassuming, with the occasional deviance when given the opportunity. They never suspect the quiet ones.


----------



## chereeria (Aug 4, 2015)

The quiet one by far!


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Hardworking/quiet. I worked hard and did what I was supposed to do all the time but never, ever participated in class or asked questions (even if I had dozens of them).


----------



## yassir24 (Aug 3, 2015)

Man!! Everyone here was a quiet student, I was one too you know, but sometimes you just need to show that you're there and that you too need to be heard, and actually a lot of my friends are like that too


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Hardworker/kind of quiet with some behavioral problems here and there. I had a lot of potential but my stubbornness usually got in the way of valuable opportunities. Like I was part of the national honor society, but ended up getting kicked out for stupid reasons that I kind of regret.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

yassir24 said:


> Man!! Everyone here was a quiet student, I was one too you know, but sometimes you just need to show that you're there and that you too need to be heard, and actually a lot of my friends are like that too


Being noticed makes my anxiety skyrocket. I am at my calmest when I know I am hidden and in the background and unknown.

Jesus I would seriously hate to be the center of attention in a classroom full of savage, brutal and cruel teenagers. :afr


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

the quiet virgin loser boring scrawny geek


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Dis functional .


----------



## yassir24 (Aug 3, 2015)

I just love you guys haha, with all your social problems and **** XD


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

iCod said:


> Being noticed makes my anxiety skyrocket. I am at my calmest when I know I am hidden and in the background and unknown.
> 
> Jesus I would seriously hate to be the center of attention in a classroom full of savage, brutal and cruel teenagers. :afr


yes this exacly. like im one of the hardworking quiet ones, so i like getting good grades, but even when the have participation grades in class worth 5-10% i just know that i would rather take a lower grade than have to speak up in class


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Hardworking/Quiet. But once I was a Bully and I regret it.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Yep, I guess you can lump me in into the #4 category as well. I never really got picked on too much, but there have been people that could probably sense that there was something wrong with me.

I can't even say I was a good student for the most part, since depression hit me hard around 8th grade (around the time my father left) and I stopped caring about homework and studying. Before that I was always one of the best students and many people even wondered how I knew so much.

Needless to say, I was alone almost all of the time and felt pretty down about not really having people to connect with. I did start to make friends and connect with people later on, but a month later I graduated high school and pretty much had no other choice but to move right after, due to being stuck in a malignant family environment for the past several years.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I was quiet and definitely not hardworking.


----------



## Sidhe (Jul 7, 2015)

The quiet loner type who never said much, and sat at the back of the class just trying to get through the day without incident. 

Oh, and I hated it.


----------



## Ebiamary (Jul 14, 2015)

Hardworking but not necessarily quiet. My social skills sucked, though, so I didn't make any friends. Everyone thought I was really arrogant, but I was actually just too shy to make casual conversation. :/


----------



## Zenedar (Aug 7, 2015)

4 . Completely invisible .


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

The quiet one ofc. I never said a word in class unless the teacher forced me. As i became i teenager, i think i became more of the "rebel" stereotype or whatever you would call it aswell, but still quiet. You know, the kinda people who come and go as they please. Yupp, that was me. I sat alone in a corner at the back of the class, never said a word, and barely passed my classes. I didn't hesitate to skip classes. But since i was the quiet sweet girl that the teachers felt sorry for, i never got in proper trouble for it, which was great. People probably thought that i'm an arrogant b****. They had no idea that the only reason i was bad at school was because of my anxiety.


----------



## yassir24 (Aug 3, 2015)

Fangirl96 said:


> The quiet one ofc. I never said a word in class unless the teacher forced me. As i became i teenager, i think i became more of the "rebel" stereotype or whatever you would call it aswell, but still quiet. You know, the kinda people who come and go as they please. Yupp, that was me. I sat alone in a corner at the back of the class, never said a word, and barely passed my classes. I didn't hesitate to skip classes. But since i was the quiet sweet girl that the teachers felt sorry for, i never got in proper trouble for it, which was great. People probably thought that i'm an arrogant b****. They had no idea that the only reason i was bad at school was because of my anxiety.


I know how you feel, if you're not much of a talker, then people think you're either an arrogant or a pathetic antisocial being


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quiet one.


----------



## meghankira (Jul 30, 2015)

i was the class clown back in middle school..... now (im in 12th grade) i'm the quiet and hardworking one. not hardworking where i'm always answering questions and kissing the teacher's ***, but i'm the one who studies at lunch, works on projects alone and works extremely hard on homework.


----------



## D4567 (May 16, 2015)

The cat like quite one who scan the room for threats in case somebody tries to attack me.


----------



## Akita (Aug 16, 2015)

I am one of the quiet students, always have been. It is kind of embarrassing, but eh..
That just how I am. People used to comment and ask me about it every now and then 
during primary school, which often made me feel upset. Glad people have stopped doing so. 
I have never felt comfortable at school and I absolutely hate getting attention. 
Teachers always tell me to raise my hand and participate more willingly, 
but I get too nervous when trying haha. Ugh, I still have two more years left
and it is killing me.


----------



## givinganonion (Sep 15, 2014)

When I was in high school, I was too focused on my own worries to be social or attentive with my studies; and now I enjoy speaking up in class but am anxious about people outside of class and homework, so I usually procrastinate.


----------



## Vastolorde06 (Aug 18, 2015)

I was or am the student that is an overachiever for the simple fact of doing better than before. Shy with most I usually refuse to interact with others. Around my friends it's a completely different story I'm the "sadist, sociopathic, and slightly physchotic" short over protective best friend. My personality varies, frequently changing. Some may call me apathetic.


----------



## Leenalee (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm the quiet and hard-working one, I never asked any questions in class even if I did not understand, I always felt scared that people would judge me. The only time I talked was when I was forced to


----------



## Buttered Toast (Aug 22, 2015)

I was always the one who would watch everybody and class, observe their behavior, and try to figure out why they acted a certain way. Spoiler alert: The answer was almost always "peer pressure."


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Quiet/Hardworking. Well, I really thought I worked harder than some of those lazier but I feel like I've started slacking off more since failing Geometry freshman year. One teacher I had 2 years in a row always had to point out that I never ask any questions and always how hard I worked, he even recommended me for a college credit class but I passed because most of them were Pre-Ap/AP and I don't even think I have what it takes to be in those. Well, I am taking AP English this year, we'll see how it goes.

Never interacted/interact with almost any of my classmates, didn't even bother to learn almost any of their names the entire year. (I feel bad and stupid about it, but I'm really bad with names unless I personally know the person. Always found it weird how they all managed to learn mine, though.) I've always kept to myself, even with teachers, and I plan to keep it that way especially if I don't like my classmates. (Last year's English class I probably landed in the worst group of peers ever, a bunch of kids all talking about having sex/doing drugs/making ****ed up jokes about autism/suicide etc. They were so bad they managed to make almost all out subs flip. One even said he's never coming to our school again. )


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

3 in elementary school/start of middle school
4 going onwards


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

4. Still am.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

It's funny because I feel like I've regressed since elementary school. When I hit about 5th grade, I tried to be the popular one and up through middle school until about 8th grade I was always trying to get attention. That's when I started becoming more quiet, In a sense I felt like I gave up, I think the experiences that I went through in middle school were the starting point of my SA. I became more reclusive, less interested in going to hang out with friends, specially during summer. When I hit high school I had already been diagnosed with depressive disorder and when I graduated, a year later I was diagnosed with generalized anxiety disorder and bipolar depression.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

The one that nobody says a word to.


----------



## SRAustin (Nov 28, 2014)

This is a social anxiety forum. Of course a lot of us were quiet. Lol.  
I would never consider myself a hard worker though, because I often slacked off and skipped school due to my social anxiety. But I guess some of my teachers thought I was a hard worker since I got 100s on most of my assignments.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

7. doesn't speak unless spoken to and eagerly gives people the wrong answers when asked if they can cheat off me


----------



## 684625 (Aug 22, 2015)

I was quiet and a bit of a slacker but I still did alright academically. People thought I was hard-working with some calling me a swot, totally unaware that I often hadn't my homework done or hadn't bothered to study for a test.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

For most of my life, I was the quiet-but-smart type. I was that kid who raises their hand if and only if nobody else knows the answer. A teacher's pet for elementary school, a annoyance in middle school (because I had selective mutism and didn't talk for like a year).

In high school everything went downhill but I still made a good GPA. Now I'm in college and just a tiny bit away from academic probation.

I have such psychological issues when it comes to school. Being near the top of the class was good for my quietness, because when the smart kid talks, everyone listens. But I also never learned how to be a real student. How to work hard, and assert yourself, etc.

Plus, college makes me miserable because I hate everyone.

That's why I'm failing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bardofthewind (Sep 4, 2015)

I just finished high school, I was definitely quiet and sometimes talked with people who sat next to me, laughed sometimes, sometimes just felt awkward, didn't know how to act. But I didn't have any friends my last two years f high school, and I still don't.


----------

